# ممكن تكسب لابتوب اسير



## sameharabchurch (26 ديسمبر 2006)

احصل على لاب توب مجانا من 
ACER جديد مجانا و فى خطوات بسيطة و مضمونة 

يمكنك الحصول علي جهاز لاب توب ببلاااااش 


من شركة Acer 
كل الي عليك إتباع خطوات التسجيل 
من خلال هذا الرابط 

احصل على لاب توب مجانا من 
ACER جديد مجانا و فى خطوات بسيطة و مضمونة 

يمكنك الحصول علي جهاز لاب توب ببلاااااش 


من شركة Acer 
كل الي عليك إتباع خطوات التسجيل 
من خلال هذا الرابط 

http://notebook.GustoNetwork.com/index.php?mid=833367 

1- ستظهر لك صفحة اختر منها register now وسجل 


2- ثم تظهر لك صفحة مطلوب فيها بياناتك أملأها 

كيف تقوم بتعبة الاستمارة 
في البداية ستجد الـfirst name وهو اسمك الأول فقم بكتابته (بالإنجليزي ) 
بعد ذلك ستجد الـLast name وهو اسم العائلة فقم بكتابته ( بالإنجليزي ) 
بعد ذلك ستجد خط العنوان رقم 1 Addsress line 1* قم بكتابة اسم البلد - 
اسم المدينة . 
بعد ذلك ستجد خط العنوان رقم 2 address line 2* قم بكتابة اسم المدينة - 
الحي - الشارع - رقم المنزل ( ليس المعنا برقم الهاتف بل رقم المنزل المكتوب على 
الجدار ) 
بعد ذلك إسم المدينة city إكتبه وهي نفس المدينة التي كتبتها بالعنوان 
بعد ذلك المنطقة أو المحافظة Province/State وهنا قم بكتابة المنطقة التي 
تقيم فيها 
أو المحافظة التي تقيم بها أواكتب فقط إسم المدينة كما كتبت سابقا 
وبعد ذلك يتوجب عليك كتابة الـpostal code وهو صندوق البريد فقم بكتابته 
ومن ثم إختر من قائمة المناطق البلد الذي تعيش فيه. 
بعد ذلك ضع الإيميل . 
وبعد ذلك رقم الهاتف وفي المربع الأول أدخل مفتاح الدولة مثلا (00963) 
وبعد ذلك يوم ميلادك إي ( الشهر - اليوم - السنة ) 
وبعد ذلك أدخل اسم المستخدم الذي تريد أن تسجل به وبعد ذلك كلمة المرور ثم 
أعد كتابة كلمة المرور 
ومبروووووووووووك أصبح لديك حساب. 

ملاحظة هااااااااااااامة : جميع الكتابة تكون باللغة الإنجليزية 


3- بعد الضغط علي JoinNow ستظهر لك صفحة تبين إكمال تسجيلك ومن ثم قم 
بإدخال اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور 


4- اختر من الصفحة التي ظهرت yes للتاكيد 
5- اختر من الصفحة الأخرى التي ظهرت Go to your Gusto Network Account تكون لوحدها 


6- اختر من أعلي الصفحة كلمة (Referrals) من الاعلى 

7-ستعود بك الوصلة الى صفحة (Referrals) مرة أخري ولكن هذه المرة 
سيظهر بها (وصلة باللون الأحمر)انسخها ثم قم بنشرها وإذا اشترك من خلالها 
18 مشترك ستجد في الأعلى كلمة Orders أضغط عليها وإذا كان العدد قد اكتمل مباشرة فسوف يتم الاتصال بك 
من خلال بيانات تسجيلك التى أدخلتها بالخطوة 2 ليتم تسليمك الجهاز 

العرض هذا بإذن الله صادق والسبب هو أن شركة Acer شركة كبيرة وأطلقت هذا 
العرض الترويجي الضخم منذ مدة قصيرة جدا 
والعرض مجرب وناس كثير يقولون انهم ربحوا منهم ... وكل ما عليك التسجيل 
وهو مجاناً ولن تخسر شئ 


1- ستظهر لك صفحة اختر منها register now وسجل 


2- ثم تظهر لك صفحة مطلوب فيها بياناتك أملأها 

كيف تقوم بتعبة الاستمارة 
في البداية ستجد الـfirst name وهو اسمك الأول فقم بكتابته (بالإنجليزي ) 
بعد ذلك ستجد الـLast name وهو اسم العائلة فقم بكتابته ( بالإنجليزي ) 
بعد ذلك ستجد خط العنوان رقم 1 Addsress line 1* قم بكتابة اسم البلد - 
اسم المدينة . 
بعد ذلك ستجد خط العنوان رقم 2 address line 2* قم بكتابة اسم المدينة - 
الحي - الشارع - رقم المنزل ( ليس المعنا برقم الهاتف بل رقم المنزل المكتوب على 
الجدار ) 
بعد ذلك إسم المدينة city إكتبه وهي نفس المدينة التي كتبتها بالعنوان 
بعد ذلك المنطقة أو المحافظة Province/State وهنا قم بكتابة المنطقة التي 
تقيم فيها 
أو المحافظة التي تقيم بها أواكتب فقط إسم المدينة كما كتبت سابقا 
وبعد ذلك يتوجب عليك كتابة الـpostal code وهو صندوق البريد فقم بكتابته 
ومن ثم إختر من قائمة المناطق البلد الذي تعيش فيه. 
بعد ذلك ضع الإيميل . 
وبعد ذلك رقم الهاتف وفي المربع الأول أدخل مفتاح الدولة مثلا (00963) 
وبعد ذلك يوم ميلادك إي ( الشهر - اليوم - السنة ) 
وبعد ذلك أدخل اسم المستخدم الذي تريد أن تسجل به وبعد ذلك كلمة المرور ثم 
أعد كتابة كلمة المرور 
ومبروووووووووووك أصبح لديك حساب. 

ملاحظة هااااااااااااامة : جميع الكتابة تكون باللغة الإنجليزية 


3- بعد الضغط علي JoinNow ستظهر لك صفحة تبين إكمال تسجيلك ومن ثم قم 
بإدخال اسم المستخدم وكلمة المرور 


4- اختر من الصفحة التي ظهرت yes للتاكيد 
5- اختر من الصفحة الأخرى التي ظهرت Go to your Gusto Network Account تكون لوحدها 


6- اختر من أعلي الصفحة كلمة (Referrals) من الاعلى 

7-ستعود بك الوصلة الى صفحة (Referrals) مرة أخري ولكن هذه المرة 
سيظهر بها (وصلة باللون الأحمر)انسخها ثم قم بنشرها وإذا اشترك من خلالها 
18 مشترك ستجد في الأعلى كلمة Orders أضغط عليها وإذا كان العدد قد اكتمل مباشرة فسوف يتم الاتصال بك 
من خلال بيانات تسجيلك التى أدخلتها بالخطوة 2 ليتم تسليمك الجهاز 

العرض هذا بإذن الله صادق والسبب هو أن شركة Acer شركة كبيرة وأطلقت هذا 
العرض الترويجي الضخم منذ مدة قصيرة جدا 
والعرض مجرب وناس كثير يقولون انهم ربحوا منهم ... وكل ما عليك التسجيل 
وهو مجاناً ولن تخسر شئ


----------



## mr.hima (26 ديسمبر 2006)

طبعا أنت أكيد بتلم ال18 عضو المطلوب تسجيلهم عن طريقك......عن طريق الرباط اللى أنت حاطه
صح


----------



## Michael (26 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (17 يناير 2007)

شكرا انا كسبت لاب توب قبل كدة من البرازيل


----------

